# Ultrawide Angle Reviews Sigma vs. Tamron vs. Tokina vs. Canon



## icassell (Nov 21, 2009)

Thought some might like this review ...

Sigma 10-20 (both versions) vs. Canon 10-22 vs. Tamron 10-24 vs. Tokina 11-16

Juza Nature Photography


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Ian.  That comparison puts the Canon lens on my wish list.


----------



## icassell (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool! Glad it helped.

I've been very happy with my Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6, but I know this is a constant source of discussion here on TPF and I found this review this morning when browsing Juza's board. Anytime I want to get depressed about my nature photography, I look at his stuff


----------



## cfusionpm (Nov 21, 2009)

That article helps justify purchasing my 10-22 canon a bit ago.  

I've been thoroughly pleased with it, but always wondered how it compared to its cheaper cousins.


----------



## boomer (Nov 22, 2009)

Arg! I can't figure out what lens i want to get! First i wanted one of the 2 Tokinas but now im leaning towards one of the 2 10-20 Sigmas. You think the new 3.5 sigma is worth an extra 170 bucks? I do like the static f/3.5...


----------



## icassell (Nov 22, 2009)

I guess the static 3.5 would be nice, but I've been very happy with my 4-5.6 and never really yearned for anything fast at this focal length.


----------

